# On line shopping



## VeraBlue (Mar 10, 2008)

Who does it?  What do you shop for?  Why??

When I was in my teens, the mall was the place to go.  When I was a young mother with small children, the mall was the place to go to get the kids out of the house for a while and not break the bank.  

Now....I cannot stand shopping in the mall.  I don't like the whole atmosphere any longer.  However, I love to shop!  I prefer a simple shop on an avenue or street with a front door.  

I've also gotten quite familiar with on-line shopping.  It started with making a few purchases with Amazon years ago.  Now, I buy hot tub supplies, clothes, gift baskets, flowers, even a couple of olive trees this past christmas.   

I don't have to battle the traffic or the parking lots.  Instead, I get mail!  And who doesn't love getting mail?  (well, good mail, anyway)  Honestly, it saves me so much time, not to mention the gas and mileage on my leased car.

I just ordered 5 dresses (all for the upcoming NOLA trip!).   I need new sunglasses, too...but somehow, I just know that is something I'm going to have to try on right on the spot, ya know.  Same with shoes...

So, who else like to shop on line?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2008)

I also hate to shop.  Typically I don't shop, which in my mind includes browsing.  Rather, I go out to buy what I already know I want.

I buy clothes, computers, electronics, prescription refills, etc. online. My most recent and most expensive online purchase was a 52" LCD HDTV.


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 10, 2008)

**huge** online shopper - mostly ebay & amazon.  i tend to buy clothes & shoes in the real world, since they're things that one generally needs to try on first.  but everything else?  right there with ya VB, i *hate* the mall in my non-teenager-age.

couple of years ago i got an amazon.com credit card.  it's one of the basic 1% cash-back sorts of cards, only instead of cash, random gift certificates to amazon show up in your mail.  talk about getting nice things in the mail, it's like xmas every couple of months.  especially considering that amazon now carries everything but pets and perishable foods.

oh, and i am a serious ebay junkie.  it's the only way i can affordably feed my jewelry needs!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2008)

First, I have to say that, even though I'm a female and should have "shopping" genes, I thoroughly dislike shopping.  Never really cared for it and, as a result, haven't been a mall person.  It's been years since I've been to a mall.  Don't even care for grocery shopping either, but that's just me.

When I shop, I much prefer unique, mom-and-pop type stores.  I am fortunate here because the downtown section of our "shopping" town has been restored wonderfully and the variety of quaint and unusual shops and merchandise is awesome.  I love it and DO enjoy my visits downtown.

My shopping began much like yours, Vera.  Amazon.  eBay probably started it all though.  A lot of the time when Buck and I need something, we'll check eBay first.  We've been very successful there.

I, too, enjoy getting good mail and appreciate how easy and trouble-free shopping online can be.  As you said, no wear and tear on your vehicle, no expensive gasoline to use up, etc.  I particularly like shopping online because I can do it any time night or day and do it wearing my jammies or my birthday suit.  Can't do that at the mall!

If I'm considering a serious cookware, etc. purchase I try to touch and feel the item locally, if I can, then search for the best price on the Internet.  Things that have to be tried on, well, I usually avoid buying online.  I've never been a big fan of returning things.

All our children and grandchildren live very far away, so buying things for them online is especially important, especially when vendors offer free shipping.  That's a no-brainer in my book.

Shopping on the Internet is one of today's best conveniences.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless I'm walking through Kohl's, Kaufmans or someplace trying to find a Christmas present for my sister, who prefers I hand pick something out for her, I only use stores to see merchandise in person. And even that isn't necessary most of the time with all the reviews you can read up on a product with.
Plus you don't have to bag you purchase shopping online! 

I know..... I'm an instigator....


----------



## jeninga75 (Mar 10, 2008)

Scrubs, dog and cat stuff from Fosters and Smith, nick nacks. Other than scrubs I like to do cothes in person.  That's about it for me.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

I buy lots of things online instead of going to a brick and mortar store. A great tool for online shopping is Froogle. I do my comparison shopping using that site.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 10, 2008)

I have never been a shopper, don't drive now, so usually all Christmas and Birthday gifts for my Grandsons are bought through Amazon.  So easy - Easter, I will pick up a few summer things for them , other than that-internet shopping is for me !


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 10, 2008)

I buy lots of my DVD's and books on line. I order most of them from one website (don't know if I can name it) where I don't have to pay tax or shipping and handling. It sure beats running around looking for these items. As far as clothes are, those I have to buy in the stores (very hard to fit). 
My DH buys most of his hardware for his workshop on line. It sure beats the high prices they want to charge you here in town.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a feeling I wasn't alone in this.   Internet shopping is huge.  I even bought a spa afternoon for my daughter via their website.  

We've even taken to making dinner reservations on line as well.

I still love shopping, especially if I'm on vacation, but never ever in a mall!

And those 'xyz' of the month clubs are great!


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> And those 'xyz' of the month clubs are great!


The boss signed me up for a wine of the month club. I get a bottle of red and a bottle of white each month. It is great! And yes he bought it online.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 10, 2008)

*on line shopping*



VeraBlue said:


> Who does it? What do you shop for? Why??
> 
> When I was in my teens, the mall was the place to go. When I was a young mother with small children, the mall was the place to go to get the kids out of the house for a while and not break the bank.
> 
> ...


 
i haven't been to the mall in a year. then it was for eye glasses. 
i absolutely love shopping on line. i do my grocery shopping once a month on line at a local store, delivered to my kitchen. 

i buy almost everything else. a lot at walmart where they have site to store so on large items, save a bundle on shipping and handling. meant to say everything on line. 

i bought a bunch of clothes on line at target. 

baby clothes for our premie baby on line. 

books, used to buy music but not so much anymore. i love getting packages in the mail. i don't drive at all so it is a godsend for me. 

i pay all my bills on line. the internet is my best friend. and of course i talk to you guys on line. need an answer , google it. love love love it.

babe


----------



## Bilby (Mar 10, 2008)

I only buy items online that I can't find in the shops, like a CD or DVD, as I have found the shipping costs to Perth make the item too expensive.  I haven't got many materialistic wants, nor the money to indulge those that I do have, so it hasn't been much of an issue so far. But most of the times that I have thought to buy online, I have found that I could get the item cheaper from the shops.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 10, 2008)

Online, I have bought clothes, jewelry, books, CDs, DVDs, a computer, sewing patterns, fabric, a car, airplane tickets, Greyhound bus tickets, sheet music, a printer, computer memory, beads, carpet steamer, steam clothing press, craft kits, a Sammy Sosa bobblehead for James, and who knows what else.   

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 10, 2008)

Clothes, groceries, auto parts I shop for at the store, most else I shop for online especially electronics and such.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 10, 2008)

One of the few disadvantages of living in Mexico - I have had to give up my online shopping habits! Too expensive for shipping, and excessive duty charged on any items coming over the border. When I absolutely have to have something I can't buy here (I am a painter, and use gouache paint, which is impossible to find here), I order it and have it sent to someone who is coming down to visit (my daughter comes every few months, and other friends have visitors who will "mule" items for us). Other guilty pleasures: shoes from Zappos.com and books, CDs and DVDs from Amazon.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 11, 2008)

Internet shopping is huge and incredibly convenient.  But I keep finding myself worrying about the local guy trying to maintain his/her storefront and have been making a real effort to spread things around.  Really trying to avoid the big box stores, if I can. 

I can't seem to avoid the mall, as I have two young teens and they adore those loud, deliciously smelly stores that vibrate the walls when you walk by.  You know the ones, they have holes in the jeans on the models, the gals have four tank tops and jeans that don't cover them on and everybody apparently surfs, even in Wisconsin!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I love online shopping. I haven't been to a mall in so long I can't remember and I don't miss it. I love being able to research an item I am interested in online and then search out the best price. Big ticket items purchased online from out of state vendors results in additional savings because I don't pay tax.

I still shop in brick and mortar stores for groceries and I love the hardware store but pretty much everything else I buy online. Ebay is my favorite place. Also Amazon. Zappos is great for buying shoes for my youngest son. Higher prices but liberal exchange/return policy and not having to drag a 5 year old shoes shopping is priceless! All my computer and related techie stuff I buy online - much less expensive and I can get exactly what I need/want. Really, almost anything I want to purchase is available online.

I think there is an environmental advantage, too. No more driving to different stores, seeking out the best prices. But my time is the biggest savings of all and the one I value the most!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2008)

GB said:


> The boss signed me up for a wine of the month club. I get a bottle of red and a bottle of white each month. It is great! And yes he bought it online.



If you haven't looked into that yet, you might be surprised at how many different types of options a person has with those clubs.  So many, it's almost hard to make a final decision.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Internet shopping is huge and incredibly convenient.  But I keep finding myself worrying about the local guy trying to maintain his/her storefront and have been making a real effort to spread things around.  Really trying to avoid the big box stores, if I can.
> 
> I can't seem to avoid the mall, as I have two young teens and they adore those loud, deliciously smelly stores that vibrate the walls when you walk by.  You know the ones, they have holes in the jeans on the models, the gals have four tank tops and jeans that don't cover them on and everybody apparently surfs, even in Wisconsin!



I agree with spreading it around...that's why I prefer to shop in a store that has 4, free standing walls.  Usually, those stores are not part of a chain.  Chain stores are not usually about giving the customer the best product/service, but the smaller shops are.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 11, 2008)

I really dislike malls and big box stores, and only go if I absolutely have to.  I buy lots online.  Air and rail tickets, lots of kitchen stuff, and books.


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> If you haven't looked into that yet, you might be surprised at how many different types of options a person has with those clubs.  So many, it's almost hard to make a final decision.


Yeah I went to the website that he signed up at. the choices went on and on and on.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

Another on-line shopper here too.  But I still love shopping in person!  Especially Target, Nordstrom, Illuminations, REI, Sports Basement, Michaels, Borders and the list goes on and on!

On-line shopping is by far less stressful and you can dilly dally all you want before making a selection!  I buy many things online, books, dvd's, kitchen supplies, healthy food stuff, hair care products etc!

My boy loves to shop on-line for all his geeky electronic stuff.  He sits for hours browsing different sites!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 11, 2008)

I do my holiday shopping on line. I HATE shopping and online makes it easier for me to mull over weather I want to buy something or not. I HATE most stores.

I also buy a good amount of stuff off craigslist and ebay.

The only "shopping" I really enjoy is thrift stores and flea markets because that is more about discovery and hunting that shopping. I have never understood shopping as recreation


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 11, 2008)

I dislike shopping , prefer to get my items online, sometimes it is cheaper too, no tax on the item. I do not like overpriced malls, have not set foot in one in years!  I do get some kitchen essentials in a store like Sam's club, I go there to get the needed items , I don't browse the store.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 11, 2008)

The question is: What _haven't_ I bought online?

I love online shopping.  I do it almost every week.  Bike parts, kitchenwares, clothes.  You name it.  The trick to being a good online shopper is to find free, or close to free, shipping.  Alot of times the shipping makes or breaks the deal.  That's why Ebay isn't such the bargain it used to be.  Ebayers will kill you on shipping.  Caveat Emptor.

The other positive is you're not paying the overhead a retail store has.  A quart of specialty oil for instance is $14 at a dealership, and online it's $8.  Albeit, there's a shipping charge.  But usually I'm buying more than a quart of oil so the deal is that much better.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Jeekinz, you are so right about the shipping thing. I think it's the mistake most new online shoppers make. But pretty quickly, you figure out things like free shipping with minimum purchase, free ship with promo codes etc.  And ebay can be a slippery slope when it comes to shipping. It takes practice to remember to check shipping, payment method and seller feedback before bidding on anything! Really, online shopping is an artform!


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess I'm a lost breed, I love to go to stores and yes even the mall, not only to shop but to watch people and just to plain get out of the house.  I have bought a few things online, but I like to have the item in hand right away. Can't stand to wait


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 11, 2008)

I do like to shop at local stores also. We believe in supporting our community with our tax dollars.  But there is not a lot available around here, and we don't have a lot of money (and don't like supporting WalMart unless we have to), so online shopping is good for us.  As far as shipping, I count that in the cost when comparison shopping.  A lot of ebay sellers will offer low starting prices, with a hefty shipping price, but a lot don't do that, thank goodness.

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Jeekinz, you are so right about the shipping thing. I think it's the mistake most new online shoppers make. But pretty quickly, you figure out things like free shipping with minimum purchase, free ship with promo codes etc. And ebay can be a slippery slope when it comes to shipping. It takes practice to remember to check shipping, payment method and seller feedback before bidding on anything! Really, online shopping is an artform!


 
Good point on the promo codes.  You can just type in Google something like " Macys promo codes"  and there's actually websites that will give you all sorts of coupons and such.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

A good place to bookmark is passwird.com
It's updated throughout the day and gives the heads up on current really good online deals. Not just tech stuff, although about 75% of it is. But recently because of a deal and promo code mentioned on this site, I replaced all my ancient bath towels for this house and the coast with huge, fluffy ones from Kohl's for $3.30 each shipped! (I think I bought 30 of them.) This site also posts the best deals daily on Amazon. (I'm not affiliated or anything - I just love this site and check it a few times a day).


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

I have another link like that one Fisher's Mom. I will post it when I get home later.

Another fun one that we have talked about before is Woot.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

GB said:


> I have another link like that one Fisher's Mom. I will post it when I get home later.
> 
> Another fun one that we have talked about before is Woot.


Ooooh, I'll be watching for that one, GB. You already know how addicted I am to Woot, and then there is wine.woot, shirt.woot, and sellout.woot now. I have to check them all every night before bed. bargainjack.com is another sort of clearinghouse site that is a constantly updated list of good online deals. (I'm really craving a woot-off right now!)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 11, 2008)

Hate shopping... so I'd much rather push a few buttons than
go to the store and fight the crowds..the noise...the traffic.

Don't like paying shipping and handling fees though...


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Books. I always buy books online. And anything I can't find in a regular store (I'm in a small town, it happens more than you would think--I can't even find a decent piano lamp for DH).


----------



## GB (Mar 11, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Ooooh, I'll be watching for that one, GB. You already know how addicted I am to Woot, and then there is wine.woot, shirt.woot, and sellout.woot now. I have to check them all every night before bed. bargainjack.com is another sort of clearinghouse site that is a constantly updated list of good online deals. (I'm really craving a woot-off right now!)


Here it is. Slick Deals.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 11, 2008)

I have never liked the mall. I live 45 miles from the nearest little town then it would be at least another 3 hours to the nearest small city the gas now would be astronomical plus there's no guarantee I will find what I want. I buy tons of stuff online you name it clothes, shoes, hard to get food items like gourmet cheese, spices, appliances, cookware, books, etc and the list goes on and on. I like that I can compare shop for the best price and many times shipping is free. Ebay is a favorite Amazon kicks butt I know my favorite sites quite well. The last thing I ordered was a case of Falafal Mix since it's not to be found where I live. I also buy imported foods like German products from germandeli.com and imported cheeses and butters from igourmet.com. I don't care what it is you want you will find it online.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

GB said:


> Here it is. Slick Deals.


Thanks for this one, GB. I've put it in my toolbar now. It looks like another great resource!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 11, 2008)

I probably do at least 95% of my shopping online, & have for a number years.

Once I left New York & that lifestyle for my more "laid back" life here on the farm in Virginia, I just find I'm no longer interested in getting dressed up & wasting my time driving & rooting thru stores.  There are really very very few things that I can't get online (& cheaper, even with shipping costs) rather than in person.

And now that I'm far from friends & family, online shopping is beyond wonderful for gifting.  My elderly parents, who don't need clothing or kitschy stuff, just adore all the specialty food gifts I send them - Czech sausages, cheeses, gourmet jarred goods, pierogis, etc., etc., etc.  Online shopping has enabled me to gift folks I love with lots of wonderful perishable things that I otherwise wouldn't be able to buy & send.

A mall?  What's that?  LOL!!!!!


----------



## smoke king (Mar 11, 2008)

I buy _evrything _on-line!! I'm just waiting for an on-line grocery store. I was going add "on-line" gas station, but if I can buy my groceries online then I won't need my car anyway......COOL!!


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never enjoyed shopping.  Shopping.. for me at least leads to want, want leads to hasty decisions, and those decisions usually mean I end up buying something that I really don't need in the first place.  

Some things I need to go in and see and touch... for those types of purchases, I do as much research on line and then pick the place I want to purchase it and go in get it, and get out.

Most of my 'shopping' is done online.  I love the convenience of it, and it keeps me focused on my purchase.  Plus, I find it easier to find my size of jeans on line vs a store.  My size of shoe (size 11) without having to flit from store to store.

The only shopping I like to do in person is at the farmer's market... now that I enjoy!


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2008)

smoke king said:


> I buy _evrything _on-line!! I'm just waiting for an on-line grocery store. I was going add "on-line" gas station, but if I can buy my groceries online then I won't need my car anyway......COOL!!


 
I have done this when Tom Thumb use to offer the service, I did not like it.  I always ended up with stuff that I would not have purchased if I were in the store shopping for it.  But hey, it works for some folks, just not for me.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a FatWallet.com girl ... check it out ... love it!  They have a daily update e-mail (and also hourly), and man do those people scour the good deals (for both online and brick and mortar stores).  I swear by the time I find a deal and go to post it, someone has beaten me to it by HOURS.  Some of those deal mongers must stay up all hours just to be the first to post.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 10, 2008)

I just ordered a new mini-laptop with a 8.9" screen from Amazon. I needed something tiny that I can carry on my bike.
 I'm going to have to strain my eyes to use this thing.

I prefer to shop on-line for the convenience, with the added benefit of lower prices, no sales tax, and in many cases, free shipping.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 10, 2008)

I shop for everything at Amazon... If they don't have it, then I go elsewhere. I signed up for Amazon Prime, so for a nominal fee I get free two day shipping on most items...


----------



## elaine l (Dec 10, 2008)

I do almost all my shopping online.  Saves me from impulse buying for one thing.  I do brave the stores when shopping for clothes or shoes for me which isn't very often these days.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 10, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I do almost all my shopping online.  *Saves me from impulse buying for one thing. * I do brave the stores when shopping for clothes or shoes for me which isn't very often these days.



Isn't that the truth. Even if I end up buying at a brick and mortar store, I have always done more research on a product.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 10, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Who does it? What do you shop for? Why??
> 
> When I was in my teens, the mall was the place to go. When I was a young mother with small children, the mall was the place to go to get the kids out of the house for a while and not break the bank.
> 
> ...


 
i love, love shopping on line. ups delivered my decor pillows from overstock. com this am. i have a couple gift books from barnes and nobel that should be here friday. couple for myself as well. i ordered a tricycle delivered site to store at walmart, no shipping costs. none at b&n either and 1 dollar at overstock. i am hoping solar outside christmas lights will be here this week, a new company i am trying. 

so yes i shop on line, a lot. i don't drive, gas is bad, rides hard to come by
so it suits my lifestyle

i also shop for and have delivered my groceries once a month. i always get a reduction on del. charges since i order a large dollar amount. 

wish we had had the internet when i was a young mom, look at all the time i could have saved. 

i know what you mean about the mall, haven't been there but twice in the last five years.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 10, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i know what you mean about the mall, haven't been there but twice in the last five years.



I can't even remember the last time I set foot in a shopping mall.  I also cannot stand the mall atmosphere.
But I used to "hang out" at malls with friends, but that was during the early 70's...


----------



## Max Sutton (Dec 11, 2008)

*Online shopper*


  I love to shop online. I buy just about everything online except groceries and gas for my car. 

Recently, I added to my *audio cassette* _Christmas music_ collection by ordering two cassettes from *Amazon.com*.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 11, 2008)

I buy presents from Israel, fruit from Gregory Groves, flowers from Pro Flowers, items from Macy's, books from Amazon, Entertainment books. However, most of the presents I buy I actually shop in stores for.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 11, 2008)

I prefer online shopping ,  because I can stay home and sit , instead of walking in pain.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 11, 2008)

On-line shopping rocks!  It simplifies my life.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 11, 2008)

I would love to be able to shop online. There's a problem though. My wife works from home. She's a snooper. If I buy her Christmas presents online, she's home when the UPS guy delivers them. Then she knows something's up. 

"But!" you ask... "Can't you have them delivered somewhere else?". To work? No. But my dad lives just down the street from me. "Surely that's an ideal arrangement then!" Well.... no. I love my father dearly. But if I go over there *just* to pick up a package that's been delivered, it starts. What starts, you ask? The come in, have a drink, want something to eat? 

Before I know it, it's taken longer to pick up the package than it would have taken to go fight through a mall and buy it myself.

And that, is why I still shop at the store. In fact I ran out at lunch time and got something for Sheila.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 11, 2008)

I have everything delivered to work so my wife has no idea what I'm spending our money on.


----------

